# BERETTA XTREMA II CUSTOMER SERVICE ISSUE



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

Just need to vent...here is a letter I sent to Beretta customer service when I returned the brand new barrel for my xtrema II....which because of the issues with Beretta I have owned for a year and never fired.

Beretta
Re: sales order number 
To whom it may concern:

My name is , and as of now, I am a dissatisfied customer.

First, the reason for this letter: In June, I received a gun barrel that I ordered last August. On Aug 1, 2008 I took the barrel out of the packaging and started cleaning it with "HOPPE'S 9 CLEANER/DEGREASER" and a soft cotton cloth (I have used this product on all of my other guns and never had a problem). As I was cleaning the barrel, I noticed that along the rib and on the side of the barrel, the finish started coming off. I immediately stopped cleaning and called Beretta and was told to send the barrel back.

I would like to express my displeasure with Beretta at this time. I purchased a new Xtrema2 KO with a slug barrel in August of 2007, and immediately ordered a 26 inch black smooth bore barrel. Because the barrel was back ordered, I was not able to use the gun for the 2007 dove season. It took 9 months to receive the barrel (during which time status requests via Beretta's website went mostly ignored, and the one response received came two and a half months after the fact), and now I find that the barrel has a bad finish on it. I was told that it would take at least 6 weeks from date of receipt to look at the barrel and replace/repair it. This of course means that I will miss the 2008 dove season with this gun as well (thankfully, there are no problems with my Browning). So as of now, I have an expensive paper weight taking up space in my gun cabinet. And to add insult to injury, after spending over a thousand dollars on a gun, and more than $600 on a barrel, I now have to pay shipping to send the defective product back.

Good communication and timely replacement or repair of this product is expected, as well as reimbursement for shipping costs, and will go a long way in determining whether or not I remain a Beretta customer.
Included in this package are the barrel, the choke wrench, and all chokes that shipped with the barrel. The sales order number was .

Dissatisfied customer,


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey I hear ya. Their customer service and their website is ridiculus. Anytime I pose a question for their support team online, I may get a response, but it will be a month or so later. By then I've completely forgotten that I even sent it.

Granted with the popularity of Beretta shotguns it would almost seem certain that their support team gets overloaded with requests. But that is not our problem and they need to take action in a timely fashion or farm out these things to someone else.

If you ever contemplate buying an additional Beretta barrel again, maybe check into this site: http://www.tjgeneralstore.com/beretta_s ... rels_2.htm

Feel your pain brotha....


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

08/25/2008 01:12 PM 
According to UPS, "Atkins" signed for my barrel on 8/07/2008 at 09:03am. As of today 8/25/2008 12:00c no one has responded online or on the phone to acknowledge or correct the problem and when I called Beretta today at 11:30c my barrel had not been "logged into the system." I was told that it would take 10 days from the time it was received to inspect the barrel and make a decision on how to correct the problem. Beretta has had the barrel for 18 days now and not only have I not received a response, but Beretta doesn't even know what happened to the barrel.

Beretta customers deserve better than this.

Disappointed customer,


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

08/27/2008 12:19 PM 
Beretta never called me back, so I called Beretta bact today 8/27/08 at 11:15c. Beretta still has not found the barrel, but my phone number was taken again and again I was promised a phone call with an update. I hope that this time someone will call.


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I finally received a call today 08/27 at 2:30c from Beretta letting me know that the barrel has been found, but I was also told that it would take 10 days for the barrel to be inspected and to decide what action should be taken. This in unacceptable. Beretta has had the barrel for 20 days already, it should NOT take an additional 10 days to be inspected. With this kind of customer service I would be happier if you would refund my $1000 for the gun and I will send you back the brand new never fired xtrema II.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

New hunter,

I feel your pain and it would seem Beretta customer service is dragging their feet on your particular issue. They seem to be gaining a reputation (at least it would seem) from what I have read on other boards as well.

With that said... A co-worker of mine has a 391 urika 2 that had the end of the barrel split and open up in what clearly looked like a case of barrel obstruction. He is a novice shooter and told me that the round before the one that caused the problem sounded funny when it went off. He didn't bother to check the barrel...:eyeroll: Now he decided to send it back to Beretta anyway to see what they would say. He returned the gun through Gander Mountain where he purchased it. We'll..... 3 weeks later he decided to call Beretta to find out the status and they told him that a brand new barrel was on it's way, no charge. He received the barrel a few days later ( imagine that...). LUCKY HIM for an issue that was clearly not Beretta's fault.

You have every right to be pizzed, Heck I would be too. But the moral of the story is that not everyone who has dealt with Beretta has had a bad experience. Just seems that way because only the one's who HAVE, let it be known.

Hang in there they'll make it right.


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I called Beretta again today and finally complained to the right person. I was told that they bumped the inspection up and I should hear something back in 1 to 2 days. To their credit, Beretta called me back an hour later and told me that they were going to replace the barrel. They asked when I needed it and I told them I had hoped to have it for the first weekend of Dove season here in TX.. Beretta said that they would express mail it and that I should have it by early next week. While I am still irritated that it took so long for them to take care of the issue and felt that the communication was very poor. I will give them credit for stepping up finally and taking care of the problem.

Thanks for letting me vent.. I hope the barrel gets hear as advertised.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey no problem, vent away.

You know what they say though.... "The squeaky wheel always gets the grease"

good for you. See I told you they would make it right. :lol:

Tom


----------

